# Грыжа. Операция или всё таки есть шансы?



## nik86olay (25 Июн 2022)

Доброго времени суток! 2,5 месяца назад случилось первое серьёзное обострение. Были большие проблемы при подъеме с кровати, по 5 мин выпрямлялся. Среди дня расхаживался и было терпимо до утра. Обратился к неврологу. Сказал что нужно оперироваться. Но по моей просьбе назначил консервативное лечение. Начали с женой делать массаж и растягивать мышцы ног. Все болевые симптомы ушли. Начал ходить на электрофорез с карипаином.
Две недели назад, по своей глупости перегрузил спину, получив лёгкий дискомфорт. Но беда не приходит одна.. один неверный наклон и меня словно пронзило молнией. Я упал, благо ничего не разбил. Первый день  мог с трудом встать и перекосившись по стенке дойти до туалета. Потом встать совсем не получилось. Начал лечение как при прошлом обострении: 5 уколов дексометозона и фуросемит через день, ежедневно - тиогамма, детралекс и аспаркам, на ночь толперизон. Потом добавил уколы Мовалис между дексометозоном.  На поясницу компрессы из демиксида. Прошло две недели, вчера смог встать с корсетом и немного пройти. Думаю пытаться увеличивать плавно активность. Какую гимнастику посоветуете, и стоит щас уже не делать? Так как неделю назад только все обострил, хотя просто коленки к груди прижимал..
Основной вопрос конечно же, можно ли вылечиться без операции в моем случае!


----------



## La murr (25 Июн 2022)

@nik86olay, Николай, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## nik86olay (25 Июн 2022)

Вот ссылка на яндекс диск с МРТ https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zW6baTTp3BRDIQ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2022)

Слабость ноги есть?
Сами-то как настроены?
На операцию готовы?


----------



## nik86olay (26 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, слабость ноги вроде не ощущаю. Есть проблема с свободой ее движения. Вчера размяли ногу и ягодицу, стало болезненно двигать ее в тазобедренном суставе. С утра лучше. Поэтому не понимаю, продолжать с массажем или пока на паузу.
По операции, если есть шанс без нее, конечно же не стал бы делать. Прочитал статью, что за 3 сеанса (по 20-30 процедур) электрофореза с карипаином грыжа уменьшается у большого % людей (>70). Но вроде есть противопоказание - секвестированная грыжа. Можно ли в моем случае ее так лечить и правда ли подобная статистика существует. Или есть более эффективный способ лечения.


----------



## Денис84 (26 Июн 2022)

А это секвестрированная грыжа? В вопросе операции все по желанию... Если нет абсолютных показаний. И второе. У вас этот лордоз будь он не ладен сглажен. И поэтому диски Л5 с1 и л3 л4 тоже уже тёмные.

Как я понял клиники то что они тёмные не даёт тк а я с такими" бегал" как следует. Но вот прямая поясница это Вам точно надо быть очень внимательным к себе... 

Карипазим не панацея.

Если ещё есть запал попробуйте у епифанова ткачева пролечиться.


----------



## nik86olay (26 Июн 2022)

Денис84 написал(а):


> Если ещё есть запал попробуйте у епифанова ткачева полечиться


Запал есть, главное ходить чуть бы начать побольше. А то пока что мин по 15 и потом ягодицу сводить начинает.  Если не сложно скиньте ссылочку или контакты. Вы у них лечились с какой то положительной динамикой?


----------



## Денис84 (26 Июн 2022)

Нет не лечился.  В тырнете набирите или ютубе найдёте. А лежать сидеть, как?


----------



## nik86olay (26 Июн 2022)

Денис84 написал(а):


> А лежать сидеть, как?


Сидеть никак, боюсь. Лежать нормально, таз с постели не могу поднимать, ягодицу сразу атакует. Сегодня вот прошел где то час. Но пока что на уколе Мовалис. Вчера вечером столько бы не прошел, т.к. укол утром делаем.


----------



## Денис84 (26 Июн 2022)

Я, конечно, не врач. Корсет вам не надо заиметь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2022)

nik86olay написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, слабость ноги вроде не ощущаю. Есть проблема с свободой ее движения. Вчера размяли ногу и ягодицу, стало болезненно двигать ее в тазобедренном суставе. С утра лучше. Поэтому не понимаю, продолжать с массажем или пока на паузу.


У каждого действия свои задачи пи если делать правильно, а раз мяли ягодицу.а не спину - то правильно.
тему про лечение боли в спине от грыжи нашли? 


nik86olay написал(а):


> По операции, если есть шанс без нее, конечно же не стал бы делать. Прочитал статью, что за 3 сеанса (по 20-30 процедур) электрофореза с карипаином грыжа уменьшается у большого % людей (>70).


3 раза по 30 с перерывом 30, итого 150 дней.
Есть и другие методики, но 150 дней.
Столько времени есть?


nik86olay написал(а):


> Но вроде есть противопоказание - секвестированная грыжа. Можно ли в моем случае ее так лечить и правда ли подобная статистика существует. Или есть более эффективный способ лечения.


Правильно, противопоказание. Относительное. 
Тут важно для себя понять что важнее  -  время или некий риск операции,
Примите решение консервативно - обсудим


----------



## nik86olay (26 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...тему про лечение боли в спине от грыжи нашли?


Тему пока что не нашел.
Время есть, главное можно ли консервативно ее вылечить и чем лучше?
Давайте обсудим!)


----------



## Anna_Anna (26 Июн 2022)

nik86olay написал(а):


> Время есть, главное можно ли консервативно ее вылечить и чем лучше?


Прошу прощения за оффтоп)) но если есть возможность  обсуждать на форумах и в интернете искать информацию, то наверное можно и попробовать) потому что обычно когда прихватывает до крика… то уже просто ползёшь в операционную сам))


----------



## Alena777 (26 Июн 2022)

Не только до крика,  я практически сознание теряла от боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2022)

nik86olay написал(а):


> Тему пока что не нашел.
> Время есть, главное можно ли консервативно ее вылечить и чем лучше?
> Давайте обсудим!)


Можно.
Но как и на операции со свои процентом эффективности.

Начнем с показаний к операции:

Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения. В этом случае надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.
*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет", или когда слабость ноги есть и нарастет. То есть боль такая, что это касается не только Вас и вашего терпения, но и семьи, которую надо кормить или от которой нужна помощь.
И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев из расчета - кому нужен такой работник (муж, жена) если его 3 месяца нет на работе: не себе, не работодателю, не государству, ни семье. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.
В этом случае задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение направленное на улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного.
Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. Кривой, больной, охающий, но работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать вам.

Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вам показана операция?


----------



## nik86olay (27 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо, дней когда был готов на операцию было всего два, тут я не претендую на звание чемпиона по болевым ощущениям и т.д. Потом боль стала терпимей. Вопрос мой - операция или консервативное лечение, задан в связи с следующим опасением: свисающий хвост 1.1 мм. Если начать процедуры по уменьшению грыжи (например электрофорез) этот хвост не отделится от основного тела? Ведь тогда я понимаю операция 100%, ведь это уже инородное тело.
Если такое по вашему мнению невозможно, или этого может нет смысла опасаться, то ещё раз, я двумя руками за консервативное лечение!
Работа сейчас возможна и на удалёнке в крайнем случае.
Так что если выше описанные опасения вы исключаете, то буду очень благодарен Вашим рекомендациям по консервативному лечению.


----------



## nik86olay (27 Июн 2022)

Никак не могу найти тему по лечению боли в спине от грыжи. Видел полезные статьи по спине, там не увидел.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2022)

nik86olay написал(а):


> ... Вопрос мой - операция или консервативное лечение, задан в связи с следующим опасением: свисающий хвост 1.1 мм. Если начать процедуры по уменьшению грыжи (например электрофорез) этот хвост не отделится от основного тела?


Нет, для этого надо механическое действие по вертикальной нагрузке и особенно с поворотом.



nik86olay написал(а):


> Ведь тогда я понимаю операция 100%, ведь это уже инородное тело.


Оторвется и тут все зависит как ляжет. У большинства хорошо и такая рассасывается!



nik86olay написал(а):


> Если такое по вашему мнению невозможно, или этого может нет смысла опасаться, то ещё раз, я двумя руками за консервативное лечение!
> Работа сейчас возможна и на удалёнке в крайнем случае.
> Так что если выше описанные опасения вы исключаете, то буду очень благодарен Вашим рекомендациям по консервативному лечению.


Исключить невозможно ухудшение, но % ухудшений 1-3% в обоих случаях.
Тут скорее речь о потраченном времени и деньгах.
Не получится - будете жалеть.









						Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика"
					

Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика", Позвоночник и суставы, диабет, сосудистая патология, реабилитация, ЛФК, массаж, стоматология.




					mcledi.ru
				



Читайте и можете ниже каждого окошка написать то, что сможете делать!

*ОСТРАЯ БОЛЬ В СПИНЕ. НАПРАВЛЕНИЯ И МЕТОДЫ ЛЕЧЕНИЯ:*

При формировании лечебных программ лечения скелетно-мышечных болей в спине основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и варианта течения заболевания.


*1. УМЕНЬШЕНИЕ БОЛИ, ВОСПАЛЕНИЯ, ОТЕЧНОСТИ И УЛУЧШЕНИЕ ЛИМФО- И КРОВОТОКА:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов)
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя – аппликаторы типа Кузнецова


*2. УМЕНЬШЕНИЕ ТРАВМАТИЗАЦИИ НЕВРАЛЬНОЙ СТРУКТУРЫ:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника
2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах
2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов
2.7. Физические упражнения
2.8. Психологическая коррекция


*3. УМЕНЬШЕНИЕ РАЗМЕРОВ ГРЫЖЕВОГО ВЫПЯЧИВАНИЯ:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью
3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения
3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:
— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств)
— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия)
— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения
— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы
3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:
— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными

В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством.

Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е.специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК- это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар.

Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему!

Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.


*ПРИМЕР КОМПЛЕКСНОЙ ПРОГРАММЫ ЛЕЧЕНИЯ СКЕЛЕТНО-МЫШЕЧНОЙ БОЛИ В СПИНЕ:*
1. Противовоспалительная терапия в мазях, таблетках, уколах, капельницах и блокадах.
2. Миорексирующая терапия.
3. Метаболическая терапия.
4. Физиотерапия.
5. Лечебный медицинский массаж.
6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике
7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)
8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.
9. ЛФК
Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника


----------



## SnowySun (28 Июн 2022)

@nik86olay, эх. Зачем вам операция? Ограничьте движение в пораженном сегменте. Корсет например. Обычно становится легче в течение 3-4 месяцев. При условии правильного использования своего тела. У вас нет слабости нет неврологии. Потихоньку все пройдет. Секвестированная грыжа ни о чем не говорит. Если от боли не орете. Я в последний раз обошлась 3 днями аэртала, потом активность (правильная) не лежала, ходила немного на боль, но ничего неразрешенного, неправильные наклоны, скрутки, тяжести это все убирать. Двигаться нужно, ходить нужно, если можете. Прошло у меня 3 месяца, почти уже нормальный человек. Никто даже и не заметил. Таблеток категорически не пила, только первые 3 дня. Перетерпела. Благо что уже второй раз, знала, что делать. Очень помогает корсет. И раннее движение, в кровати я долго не валялась. Сначала все в корсете, потом в корсете сидя и долго стоя, потом только при нагрузках сильных. Гимнастика острый период. Но заметила, смотреть по самочувствию что подходит вам именно, если хуже, начинать по отдельности каждое упражнение и смотреть что вам не пойдет, уменя такие упражнения были, я их убрала. Сейчас остались отголосочки лишь. Работала все это время. Думаю, оно того стоит, если нет неврологического дефицита, чем расхлебывать потом последствия операции (возможные). Это лично мое мнение и мой опыт. Делюсь, но решать конечно каждому самому


----------



## nik86olay (3 Июл 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Исключить невозможно ухудшение, но % ухудшений 1-3% в обоих случаях.
> Тут скорее речь о потраченном времени и деньгах.
> Не получится - будете жалеть.


То есть, все таки вы говорите о том, что с операцией будет быстрей и гарантированней восстановиться в моем случае? (Мне 36 лет). 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Читайте и можете ниже каждого окошка написать то, что сможете делать!
> 
> *ОСТРАЯ БОЛЬ В СПИНЕ. НАПРАВЛЕНИЯ И МЕТОДЫ ЛЕЧЕНИЯ:*
> 
> ...


2 недели всего, кроме 1.4 уже делал.
Правда сейчас перестал НПВС колоть, но к вечеру стали опухать мышцы ( пробовал без массажа или без большого количества ходьбы все равно опухает). 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *2. УМЕНЬШЕНИЕ ТРАВМАТИЗАЦИИ НЕВРАЛЬНОЙ СТРУКТУРЫ:*
> 2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением
> 2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника
> 2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах
> ...


Корсет куплен, массаж делаем. Пробовали спину размассировать, мышцы размяли, стало легче вставать, однако - опухает без НПВС и ночью ноющая боль, заснуть только к утру получается.
Упражнения, 70% тех что у вас на сайте больно и потом ягодицу сводит люто, до кровать ползком с трудом.
Вытяжение - есть шведская стенка, иногда вишу, касаясь ногами пола.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *3. УМЕНЬШЕНИЕ РАЗМЕРОВ ГРЫЖЕВОГО ВЫПЯЧИВАНИЯ:*
> 3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью
> 3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения
> 3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:
> ...


Есть аппликатор, аппарат алмаг-2, собираюсь купить аппарат для электрофореза. Есть таблетки Артра - пил не в острый период. Начинать принимать?
Федор Петрович, что ещё посоветуете добавить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2022)

nik86olay написал(а):


> То есть, все таки вы говорите о том, что с операцией будет быстрей и гарантированней восстановиться в моем случае? (Мне 36 лет).


Быстрее при нормальной ситуации. 
А гарантии нет в обоих случаях. 



nik86olay написал(а):


> 2 недели всего, кроме 1.4 уже делал.
> Правда сейчас перестал НПВС колоть, но к вечеру стали опухать мышцы ( пробовал без массажа или без большого количества ходьбы все равно опухает).


Опухать?
Какая мышца?



nik86olay написал(а):


> Корсет куплен, массаж делаем. Пробовали спину размассировать, мышцы размяли, стало легче вставать, однако - опухает без НПВС и ночью ноющая боль, заснуть только к утру получается.


Что опухает?
Лучше препараты для нейропатической боли, чем НПВП. 



nik86olay написал(а):


> Упражнения, 70% тех что у вас на сайте больно и потом ягодицу сводит люто, до кровать ползком с трудом.


Делать до боли, но через боль. 



nik86olay написал(а):


> Вытяжение - есть шведская стенка, иногда вишу, касаясь ногами пола.


Хорошо, при таком вытяжении больное место не потянется, а здоровые - освободятся. 



nik86olay написал(а):


> Есть аппликатор, аппарат алмаг-2, собираюсь купить аппарат для электрофореза.


Можно. 



nik86olay написал(а):


> Есть таблетки Артра - пил не в острый период. Начинать принимать?


Зачем?



nik86olay написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, что ещё посоветуете добавить?


А что больше всего мешает жить?


----------



## nik86olay (5 Июл 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, опухает - с левой стороны поясничный отдел и с правой сильно заметно от плеча до начала поясничного отдела.
 Мешает жить... То, что вечером, когда все опухает, только режим 4wd и левое колесо не крутится, а тащится, так как двигать совсем никак... Плюс сесть тоже проблема. Это по минимуму. Жалко до вашего центра далековато..
 Мой вопрос что посоветуете - какие вы  физиопроцедуры обычно назначаете, обратившемуся в ваш центр человеку с подобной проблемой. Не все же ранее перечисленное у вас в сообщении.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2022)

Что-то как-то с отёком – опухоли – мне не понятно.
А какое у Вас СОЭ, какой С-реактивный белок. Какие лейкоциты?


----------



## nik86olay (6 Июл 2022)

Федор Петрович, а какие препараты для нейропатической боли вы посоветуете?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что-то как-то с отёком – опухоли – мне не понятно.
> А какое у Вас СОЭ, какой С-реактивный белок. Какие лейкоциты?


Насчёт этих ругательных слов я не в курсе, но 3 невролога, у которых я был про это не спрашивали и анализов не назначали.
Плюс после 3-х недель Мовалиса мне невролог назначил дальше пить Ксефокам рапид.. и идти оперироваться, про консервативное лечение даже не стала разговаривать
Возможно ли что это из за нагрузки от ходьбы 2.5 часа и немного по дому? Еще у меня таз вправо смещен...
 Я хотел ещё у вас спросить.. вы примерно картину по моей ситуации представляете. У меня щас есть возможность неделю к вам в клинику что бы меня возили (т.к. сам я не доеду - не могу сидеть). Возможно за неделю меня в состояние, что бы я до вас сам мог доехать на машине? Или это будет глупо, т.к. в сидячем состоянии будет ухудшение при поездках.

P.s.
Я на пятницу к 12 записался у вас к вертебрологу..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2022)

Это сегодня в 12.00?
Опишите, что врач сказал? Интересно же?


----------



## nik86olay (8 Июл 2022)

Да, сегодня.
Врач сказал что все с вами супер (чувствительность, сила пальцев), можно вас пробовать без операции на ноги ставить смело. И очень долго говорил про то, что мне нельзя так много двигаться)
Сказал что у меня острый период и необходимо продолжать пить НПВС, хотя я объяснил что уже 3 недели их колю и пью. Помню вы рекомендовали препараты от нейропатической боли...
Назначил магнит, лазер и бахнул блокаду. 
И я ещё больше утвердился, что от лежания на животе, даже с подушечкой мне становится резко хуже.
Записал на понедельник в 15:00.

А и ещё, не рекомендовал делать электрофорез. А я уже 4 сеанса сделал и вроде хуже не становилось. Исключать или продолжить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2022)

В общем, все правильно. Если никто не страдает. Надежда на восстановление всегда есть.
Назначение препаратов от боли идёт всегда с оговоркой - при наличии боли. При наличии боли - принимать можно и нужно. Какой вариант препарата – против воспаления или для  обезболивания острой боли или для обезболивания нейропатической боли - в стандарте решает врач.
Но в этом активно участвует пациент. То есть, все зависит от того, какую боль он испытывает, как он её описывает.
Если боли есть и если помогают противовоспалительное, то лучше их оставить, как перестанут помогать - обсудите смену препарата.
А учитывая, что делают блокаду с лекарством против воспаления, возможно и не нужно принимать. Посмотрите, что написано в рекомендациях. Обычно там есть приписка - при боли.
Двигаться надо меньше – в смысле, двигаться надо разумно.
Электрофорез – просто электрофорез или с чем-то?
Если больно лежать с подушкой. Ложитесь на бочок. Предупредите медсестру, что мне так легче.


----------



## nik86olay (9 Июл 2022)

Электрофорез с карипаином + и 2 капли демиксида.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2022)

Теперь берём показания и противопоказания для назначения Карипаима.
Автор методики – не рекомендую делать это при наличии секвестра.


----------



## nik86olay (11 Июл 2022)

nik86olay написал(а):


> Но вроде есть противопоказание - секвестированная грыжа. Можно ли в моем случае ее так лечить и правда ли подобная статистика существует. Или есть более эффективный способ лечения.


Правильно, противопоказание. Относительное.
Тут важно для себя понять что важнее - время или некий риск операции,
Примите решение консервативно - обсудим.

Так в итоге, относительное или нет, Федор Петрович? Я что то запутался.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2022)

nik86olay написал(а):


> Правильно, противопоказание. Относительное.
> Тут важно для себя понять что важнее - время или некий риск операции,
> Примите решение консервативно - обсудим.
> 
> Так в итоге, относительное или нет, Федор Петрович? Я что то запутался.


Автор методики и счета том что применение карипазима при наличии секвестра – противопоказано.
Но те, кто давно занимаются грыжами, как правило, уже ушли от применения этой методики. Но в процессе работы применяли её и при секвестрах. Поэтому считаем, что противопоказания относительные.
У Вас сейчас идёт первый этап. То есть, самое главное добиться устранение размеров грыжи насчёт устранение боли, отёка и воспаления. Если это удастся в ближайшие 2 недели, то это будет заметно по тому, что будет уменьшаться боль.
Если же за ближайшие две недели эффекта по боли не будет, то можно уходить на второй этап - стимуляция резорбции.
Просто эффект на первом этапе всегда быстрый. Видимый.
А на втором этапе это долгий процесс. Когда медицина стимулирует резорбции. А Вы обеспечиваете минимальную подвижность в пораженном сегменте. Надо понимать, что это может занимать несколько месяцев. И второй этап поэтому состоит из нескольких курсов, проводимых в течение года. И независимо от состояния эти курсы надо проводить. С контрольными томографами через шесть месяцев, и через год.
Конечно же, если в любой момент произойдёт ухудшение – например, у нас есть девушка, которая после первого этапа чувства облегчения дала себе нагрузку в 10 км ходьбы. И уехала на операцию с синдромом конского хвоста.
Поэтому минимальные нагрузки – и правильная гимнастика по периоду. В данном случае, Вы делаете гимнастику для острого периода – тогда не больно будет делать подострый. Но не меньше, чем две недели на каждый период.


----------

